# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Happy Birthday Bobinovich

## Moira

Many happy returns.  Hope you had a great day. Miss you on the forums.

----------


## poppett

Belated birthday greetings from myself and Mr Poppett.

Hope you had a lovely day and were spoiled rotten.

----------


## sassylass

I hope you had a happy birthday.

----------


## canuck

Hope you had a good day.
And now go and have a great year.

----------


## Fran

Have a great day and a good birthday

----------


## Torvaig

This is the longest birthday I've ever seen! Happy Birthday Bobs!   :Wink:

----------


## trinkie

And it goes on....
Many Happy Returns,  I hope you had a great day.
Like Moira, I miss you on the forum too - yours was always a name I read.
Keep on Bobbin....
Trinkie

----------


## Bobinovich

Good grief lol was just nonchalantly scrolling through the forums and spied my name!  With the speedy pace of life at present my birthday seems so long ago now, but yes it was was a very nice relaxing day thanks.  As some have pointed out I don't frequent the Org as much, just dropping in with a point here and there - thesedays, like many, I find the immediacy of Facebook more appealing, as well as the fact that you're conversing with those whose opinion really matters to you.  Anyhoo thanks again for the wishes and thoughts ladies  :Grin:

----------


## Moira

Good answer Bob, but I'll bet if I'd mentioned in my OP that I'd made you an Orkney Fudge Cheesecake, you'd have replied sooner.  :Wink: 

Glad you had a good day.  

What's this Facebook lark then??  Can you pick your relations as well as your friends on there?!

----------


## canuck

Moira, we would all respond promptly to your Orkney Fudge Cheesecake!

----------


## Bobinovich

That's just cruel mentioning the 'C' word Moira, let alone putting 'O' & 'F' in front of it, CRUEL I tells ya!!

----------


## Moira

I'll make sure you get a share of the next one Bob.  I know where you are and that's a promise, not a threat.  :Smile:

----------

